
Apache Arrow Flight (replacement for ODBC) - riboflavin
https://www.dremio.com/understanding-apache-arrow-flight/
======
dikei
Click bait title, this is not a replacement for ODBC at all. It's a different
protocol to fetch data.

~~~
goatinaboat
It’s possible the author really does believe it is a replacement, having only
personally used ODBC in a very limited way himself

------
pjmlp
Having used ODBC in the past, I fail to understand how this is an ODBC
replacement at all.

Even the request per cell justification doesn't make any sense to Windows
developers that ever done any ODBC programming.

~~~
goatinaboat
I am not sure about that either - is he talking about SQLBindCol()?

Anyway this is only a replacement for ODBC for cherry-picked use cases - a
limited subset of languages, _and_ where the types don’t require any
marshalling. If you’re operating in that kind of environment and you need
absolute speed you would just use RDMA!

